# Tatonka Bacon



## mossymo (Jul 13, 2007)

This weekends smoke is going to be 25 lbs. of buffalo bacon (spin off of the venison bacon), a couple fattys, bacon wrapped morning doves and either pork loin or pork chops. If I go with pork chops I would be interested in hearing suggestions an how to prep them before smoking? 1/2 the buffalo bacon batch will be smoked in hickory, 1/4 of the buffalo bacon with be smoked in mequite and the remaing 1/4 smoked in apple. When I smoke with apple a am planning on adding the doves and pork.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds good Mossy don't forget the pictures!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2007)

4 racks of buffalo bacon is getting hickory.





Next in the smoker is 1 rack of buffalo bacon and a fatty smoking with mesquite. 

Then I am doing 2 racks of buffalo bacon, a fatty, 10 bacon wrapped morning doves and 3 pork chops smoked in apple. This is going to be a long day, may just have to crack a few cold ones a little later !!! 

I have not fully decided on a plan with the pork chops, on if I want to stuff them, use a rub, etc. If anyone has any thoughts, I sure would appreciate your input on the pork chops.....


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is a rack of buffalo bacon and also an Italian fatty getting mesquite.





This is the Italian fatty's ingredients - 
Grandpa Josh venison sausage 
Homemade pizza sauce
Sautéed mushrooms and red onions
Green pepper
Homemade hickory smoked Canadian bacon
Pepperoni
4 Cheese Italian mix
Sprinkled with Pampered Chef Italian Seasoning

Before





After


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2007)

It did end up being a long day. This is load 3, here is 2 racks of buffalo bacon, another rack with a breakfast fatty and 2 full morning doves, and the bottom rack with 3 bacon wrapped pork chops and 8 morning dove breasts; all getting apple.





The breakfast fattys ingredients -
Breakfast Fatty w/ Apple smoked
Maple venison sausage
Maple syrup
Homemade Canadian bacon
Sautéed mushrooms and yellow onions
Green peppers 
Scrambled eggs
Shredded cheddar and mozzarella cheese
Fatty was also wrapped in bacon

Before




After





The pork chop ingredients – 
3 Pork Chops in brine for about 6 hrs, smoked with apple
Wrapped in bacon
Pampered Chef Sweet and Smoky BBQ rub
Sprayed with apple juice
These were smoked for 2 hours and then moved to the grill for 10 minutes per side






10 Morning Doves in brine for about 6 hours, smoked with apple 
8 were breasts and 2 were full birds
Wrapped in bacon
Sprayed with apple juice

Before






After






All was very good, did small taste test on everything except for the pork chops, as they got eaten and were excellent. The buffalo bacon will not get taste tested until tomorrow, when we are slicing it into bacon strips.


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics I Just ruined a shirt with the drool. That is some awsome Q view. Makes me want to run out and load up on some meat.


----------



## triple b (Jul 15, 2007)

Good lookin' grub there!
I'd love to see pics of the buffalo bacon when it's sliced too!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the great smoke...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My plastic keyboard cover came in handy today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for posting recipes too, that is great.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 15, 2007)

Life couldn't be any better than that spread.  Congrats.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of some of the buffalo bacon sliced and in stacks of 12 before packaging.





And here is a pic of a few all packaged up and ready for the freezer.





Dang my freezers are full. Gotta make room, deer hunting season is not that far away !!!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 15, 2007)

Explain this buffalo bacon to me please...


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2007)

Az  Redneck
I while ago I made up a batch of venison bacon. There was enough interest here at SMF so I posted pics and described the process in another thread. Here is a link to the thread - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5255

If you do have any questions, feel free to ask by posting them or PMing me.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 15, 2007)

Great looking food Mossy! Nothing like a full smoker!


----------

